# 11KG Gaslow System - Arto 69G



## Kevlin

My wife Linda and I have just bought and Arto 69G from 2003. We are new to the freedom of motorhomes and want to ensure we have true freedom whether in the UK or in Europe.
On this basis we are considering instillation of a 2x11kg Gaslow system, however there are some negative statements that a 69G will not accept 11kg bottles. Will anyone please confirm whether 11 rather than a 6 kg system are possible please.

Thanks in anticipation.

Kevin,


For Kevin and Linda


----------



## brandywine

We don't have your model but Hymers are similar, ours can take 2 x 11kg and we have same size Gaslow fitted.

If this doesn't help it will give it a bump.

Regards


----------



## gaspode

Yes, the Arto will accept 2 x 11kg bottles, in fact you could get two 13kg Calor bottles in ours if you adjusted the door catch slightly.
It's a bit of a squeeze to fit the regulator and pipework but it is possible.


----------



## Kevlin

*Response Appriciated*

Hi Gaspode,

thanks for your support. Both responses have given me the confidence to move forward with the installation at 2x11kg Gaslow. If I have a problem I'll let you know.

Kev for kevin and Linda


----------



## jonegood

Hi

We previously owned a 69G and used 2 x 11kg calors with no problems.

We never went the gaslow route as found a we could get about 3 weeks/bottle in the summer time which was normally enough
We carefully used an ebay filler for the odd occasion for when we ran out.

We ve recently updated to a NB 74r and just completed a 9 1/2 week trip we bought an italian pigtail for 40 euros and spent 10 euro on a bottle deposit.

We had our 69G for 6 seasons and loved it. The 2 best things we did to it were:

1, removing the standard table and fitting a demountable one.
2, remapping it ( you wont believe the difference)

can I suggest you have a look at the club site..

http://z8.invisionfree.com/N_and_B_Drivers_Club/index.php?

its a small freindly, unpretentious club, next meet Malvern show, this weekend.

Bonnes vacances
Jon


----------



## nicholsong

Kevin and Linda

Welcome to MHF from another owner of an Arto (2003).

We also have 11kg Gaslow. We fitted it ourselves with filler in the skirt just forward of the locker - check behind for obstructions. You need a good sharp circular cutter to get through the skirt metal.

I hope the quick and positive responses you have received will convince you to subscribe to MHF. As newcomers it will make life so much easier to get really useful help and tips from some very knowledgeable and helpful people.

Enjoy the Arto and the freedom.

Geoff


----------



## rosalan

GasLow is the only way to go! I know some people are able to eke out a period of time on their UK bottles but I have no wish to be restricted by conserving my use of gas.
Alan


----------



## makems

Even if you can't fit the 11 kg bottles, a twin Gaslow 6kg set up would work fine and give you freedom. Just start looking for LPG when one bottle runs out - you'll probably have a week and a half to find somewhere to fill up.


----------



## nicholsong

makems said:


> Even if you can't fit the 11 kg bottles, a twin Gaslow 6kg set up would work fine and give you freedom. Just start looking for LPG when one bottle runs out - you'll probably have a week and a half to find somewhere to fill up.


But he can as confirmed by three owners past and present, so no need to re-run.

Geoff


----------



## Kevlin

Wow, thanks Brandywine for your quick and open response - Much appreciated.

Linda and I have focused on Hymer for some time now but settled on N&B because over time we felt let down by what we went to see (false description by dealer certainly not Hymer as a product).

In the end we found that BCS Manchester was open and honest and have been totally supportive of us.
http://www.bcsmanchester.co.uk

Thanks,,


----------



## lanzaron

Hi Fitted 1 11 kg and 1 6 kg as i found that this made it easier ti fit and gave access to the regulator and left space to route the stainless hoses without tight bends .Make sure you you buy the filler kit with the 1.5 metre hose and use 90 degree fittings when you connect up so hoses are not stressed. Ialso fitted some achor points which fix the bottles to the base of the locker so makes it a fixed installation. Have been really pleased with the install in our Arto 69G. Agree with previous post re table we removed our and fitted a round table on a swing arm type bracket just behind the fron passenger seat gives us (only 2 of us )much more space.Re engine re map on Fiat 2.8 had ours remapped by Boosters who specialise in motorhome remaps a great improvement well worth doing use to bog down at about 2000-2200 rpm noe just pulls through.All the best enjoy if you need any more info just contact me ..


----------



## Easyriders

Think before you spend your money. What time of year will you be abroad? How long will each trip be? Will you use campsites?

We thought about Gaslow or similar before our last trip (2 months in France, Spain and Portugal).We used gas for cooking and occasionally for the fridge. No heating necessary, and water heating from EHU. We used hardly any gas, reckon our 2 6K non-refillables will last us years!

Be different if you only use aires, or need gas for heating.


----------



## Kevlin

Thanks for all your feedback and help guys. Much appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## palaceboy

We to have a 2004 arto 69 g and have fitted 2x11 gasalow bottles . We over winter in Almeria and its a 2hour drive to refill either in Granada or murcia . This year i have bought 2 options to use a Spanish bottle . An extension to feed gas into the barbecue point via a regulated bottle . Also an extension that feeds into the gas low filler and connects to an unregulated bottle supplied by gaslow.
We have removed the large table and have the smaller swinging option.


----------



## Enock

I have 2x11kg gaslow bottles in my van.... One thing I did to help with pipe connecting and re-fill access was to remove the carrying handles....

As the bottles don't need to be lifted in and out anyway, they're really not required.. :wink:

I didn't bother with the external filling kits, and just re-fill direct into the bottle..... Likewise the connection pipe, I didn't go for the linked bottles, and just swap the pipe over when a bottle runs out....

The simpler the better in my book 8)


----------



## dpsuk999

Kevlin said:


> Wow, thanks Brandywine for your quick and open response - Much appreciated.
> 
> Linda and I have focused on Hymer for some time now but settled on N&B because over time we felt let down by what we went to see (false description by dealer certainly not Hymer as a product).
> 
> In the end we found that BCS Manchester was open and honest and have been totally supportive of us.
> http://www.bcsmanchester.co.uk
> 
> Thanks,,


I'll second BCS Manchester, I bought my Burstner from them in April and found them fantastic to deal with, very open and honest and a pleasure to deal with, nothing is too much trouble and would definately buy from them again


----------



## Kevlin

*BCS Manchester -Gaslow*

Thanks once again to everyone for their comments and advice. It appears from what palaceboy says that refilling in Spain may be a problem depending where you are - I'll make sure we take account for this!
I'm glad dpsuk999 has had the same positive experience with BCS that Linda and I have had.
In fact I asked BCS if they would fit the Gaslow system. They came, took Arto away, did a fantastic job of fitting the system, filled the system and returned it with the same amount of diesel as it had before it was taken away (80 mile round trip) - and all for lowest price I could get just to buy the system of the Internet.


----------

